# Ideas for ABT'S



## ak1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's the story.

Every March I get together at my cousin's place for the Australian Grand Prix(Formula 1 auto racing).

We eat large amounts of ribs, and drink lottsa beer.

Here's what I'm asking;

I'm looking for ideas for ABT's, perhaps something with an Australian theme.

The get together is in about three weeks, so there's time for ideas.


Thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 3, 2010)

Now as you know you can make ABT's out of anything. There is no set rules for you don't even have to use jalapeno's you canb use some plabano's or some other chili's of your own chosing. I also think that abt's should include some sort of meat be it pork, beef, sausage and even fish and shrimp. Now you should think of your menu if you are having ribs maybe you can make some plabano's stuffed with some pulled pork, or maybe some jalapeno's with some shrimp chopped up in them. The world is your canvas covered with chili peppers.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 3, 2010)

Not really Australian themed but I love ABTs filled with some pulled pork, good BBQ sauce and some cheddar cheese.


----------



## chainsaw (Mar 3, 2010)

I made some passable ABT's last weekend wih a shrimp in each one, cream cheese, and some bacon on top plus seasonings.(Head Country)


----------



## pitrow (Mar 3, 2010)

kangaroo meat filling?


----------



## meateater (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm thinking outside the box here. How about ground lamb, lemon peel, fresh rosemary,salt and pepper. Cut the Japs in half and deseed. Stuff with the above and cover with goat cheese.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 4, 2010)

So, when you cut the japs in half, do you put the other half back on before wrapping with the bacon?


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 4, 2010)

If you cut them in half, you can stuff both halves and then they both get their own bacon blanket.  Twice as many ABTs for the money.  

But, also twice as "cool".  So if you want the full monty and the sweat that might go with it, get a jalapeno corer and just core the inside out, stuff whatever down into it, and then drape the 1/2 bacon slice over the top (some toothpick it in place too).  You can use a knife or other sharp object, but once you use a corer you won't go back.  You can find them at outdoor places like Cabela's, BPS, etc and they'll come with a stand to put your peppers in (which you need for whole ones too) all for about 10 bucks.

I suppose you could cut them in half, stuff the bottom, put the top half back on and wrap tight as you can (I'd probably use toothpicks here for sure to keep things from sliding around and shifting) and have some great ones too.  I've never seen it or tried it, but now you've got me wanting to try it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just because!


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 5, 2010)

Lamb is considered cheap meat in Aussie land.  Whole friggen leg costs 7 bucks the last time I was there.  I would do chopped up shrimp meat with cream cheese and jack cheese.  Maybe add a bit of bitters to the mix mate!


----------

